# Standard Breeder in US



## Whit (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello! I am looking for a 2020 or 2021 spoo, so I am in no rush to find the right puppy or retired breeder. I don't mind being on a waitlist for a few years to get a dog from a reputable breeder. I want to start my search early so I can really narrow down to a breeder I can develop a relationship with. I am located in the Midwest but I am willing to fly or drive anywhere in the US for the right breeder, maybe even Canada!

I should start by saying that I am very weary of breeders. 15 years ago when I was young my mother got a spoo from who she thought was a good breeder in Kansas. His pedigree full of champions but when he turned 2 we found out he had Addison's disease. The breeder had a health guarantee and offered to refund us but she wanted Andy back. We refused, because this dog was now our family member. She offered us another puppy but again we refused. We got in touch with the owners of Andy's littermates and found that two of his littermates also had Addison's. We found out she was knowingly breeding puppies at risk for Addison's disease. For our second spoo, we decided to avoid breeders altogether and rescue. After 14 years together, Whitney just turned 16 and has been perfectly healthy!

I am looking for a puppy bred from an established line that produces puppies with great temperament, conformation, and health! I would love to train my spoo to be a therapy dog. I used to do novice agility, and I'd love to again. This would just be for fun, so I don't need a puppy specifically bred for agility. I don't have a color preference, they're all beautiful! I want a breeder that does all of the recommended health tests. I am looking for an established breeder that has a lot of experience breeding spoos. Basically, if you were to get a spoo, what breeder would you go to first? This spoo is going to be my life companion and always by my side so I really want to work with the right breeder.

Another minor note is that I have small animals in the house so I would be best to avoid hunting spoo breeders.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

For what you are looking for, I would highly recommend looking into Rock'nRolla Poodles in the Bay Area, CA. Oksana is a small, established breeder with winning dogs on the West Coast. The love and care she puts into her puppies is outstanding. They are raised in the home and she only has a few adult dogs in the home, all of whom are all are extremely sweet and immaculately cared for. 

She was the featured in the AKC Breeder Spotlight this year: https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/d...tlight-oksana-fagenboym-rock-n-rolla-poodles/ Does all the health testing. She recently hand-delivered a puppy to France. 

My boy has been a breeze to train; the willingness to work and please is unbelievable. We are qualified for Rally Nationals next year, even though I barely know what I'm doing LOL Recently a VERY well-respected poodle obedience competitor/trainer/breeder in our area told me Frosty is something special and we'll go far. I'm so excited about what the future holds with this guy! He could definitely do agility if I wanted to do it. Therapy, maybe. Others in his litter were probably more suited for it. He's more of a one-on-one kind of guy, a true mama's boy. 

Best of luck in your search


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

There are two poodle clubs in Michigan: Mid-Michigan Poodle Club and Poodle Club of Southeast Michigan. 



The breeder contact person at Mid-Michigan is Connie Hutchins H[email protected] 810-441-7888. 

The breeder contact person at Poodle Club of Southeast Michigan is Patricia Jason [email protected] 734-709-4054.


Both of these clubs have web sites. I suggest you start with whichever one is nearest you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Also check out the Face Book site called 'Litters From Health Tested Poodles'......all breeders there MUST post testing results and pedigrees.

If you search our old threads you will find recommendations for GOOD BREEDERS galore!


----------



## Whit (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I have a short list of breeders to start with!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My girl Poppy is from Betty Brown, Donnchada poodles in Houston TX.

Could not do much better than a Donnchada Poodle, IMHO.

West U and Johanna both have Donnchada poodles and another member is soon to get one as well.

Best of luck on your search.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I will add one more to the list of possibilities, Javelin's breeders Madela Poodles in Connecticut. If I ever get another spoo pup it will also be a Madela baby. Their foundation dogs are Ale Kai. I love my Lily but her breeder has retired.


Madela Standard Poodles


----------

